# My first refurbish job finished.



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

I bought this Henckels boning knife off ebay in late July. The description clearly stated and showed it had a cracked handle and I thought I'd try to make this knife a functional part of my kit (I'm a pro cook.)
Here's some 'before' images:


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

And here is the handle removed as well as the naked tang:


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

I had some Purpleheart wood I'd use for scales. There's a sketch of some handle profiles I thought about. I ended up going off-sketch half-way through this job. I's not recommend doing that.
I used a Dremel to rout out the area for what was/is to be a hidden tang handle.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

Now it's glued, pined, and rough shaped. There's a lot of work at this stage.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

Even more work at this stage getting that rough shape closer to the final product. An hour or two a day over the space of a week or more. I have limited tools; a palm sander and a 














are it for power tools.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

And at this stage I decided to go away from my original handle profile to something else. And when I over-sanded I found my hidden tang. Scheisse!
And then later I sanded through my painter's tape and scratched my blade.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

And here it is: 





almost done.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

And here's the final before and after:


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

I have a few regrets after refurbing this knife. It's still as functional as it was made. I used it at work after sharpening it and the blade worked as it should have.
The handle profile is just 'meh' and other mistakes I made disappoint me.
I will use this blade and it's new handle with some reservations.


----------



## juice (Nov 3, 2020)

Learning experience, right? And now you can make a mkII handle for it.


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2020)

You did a pretty good job and even more importantly - learned a lot. You will surely do many details differently next time. That’s how this goes. I am looking forward to seeing your next project


----------



## inferno (Nov 4, 2020)

a good source for smaller blades is morakniv.se. the stainless ones are [email protected] hrc. its harder than victorinox (55hrc). and they get razor sharp.
for around 10 bux or so you get a correctly hardened stainless blade. you just have to crack off the handle.









Morakniv Pro Flex (S) - Light Blue | Morakniv


This is a flexible craft knife that can be used in many different situations. The ergonomic barrel-shaped polymer handle features a soft friction grip, a sturdy finger guard, and a 1.3 mm thick blade made of recycled Swedish stainless steel.




morakniv.se












Morakniv Companion Fishing Fillet 155 (S) | Morakniv


This flexible fishing knife is ideal if you need to work safely and efficiently in wet environments. The ergonomic polymer handle features a soft friction grip, a finger guard, and a 1.9 mm thick blade made of recycled Swedish stainless steel.




morakniv.se





the whole frosts line might be interesting too.








Morakniv | Frosts


We have a long tradition of manufacturing quality knives for professional users. Not least, we provide large parts of the food industry with knives that are specially adapted for specific purposes. The range comes under our Frosts brand.




morakniv.se


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 7, 2022)

juice said:


> now you can make a mkII handle for it.


I am actually doing that right now.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 7, 2022)

That things got some miles on it! Makes me smile to see it still being used!


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 12, 2022)

Chicagohawkie said:


> That things got some miles on it! Makes me smile to see it still being used!


Thanks! I think I've got around ten knives that I've bought second hand that I still use. Rehabbing is fun.


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 13, 2022)

For the last few weeks I've been planning and then implementing 'mkII' handle.
First thing I wanted was to get the new handle similar to what it was originally so I modeled it after another Henx boning that I had.




Second was to use some nice Cherry wood that I had.
And here are the results:




I stopped at 400 grit on the handle, and these images are just from one coat of mineral oil.
I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice work on MK2, much nicer to my eye


----------

